# Suche realistische Fahrzeugsimulation



## McChopper2000 (6. Juli 2011)

Guten Tag ,
also ich suche einen Fahrzeugsimulator der möglichst realistisch ist.
Am besten wär sowas wo man durch wirklich existierende Städte fahren kann ,
sowas wie Omsi Simulator.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2011)

Hmm, Fahrschul Simulator?


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

google mal nach "fahr-simulator"
da kommen einige ergebnisse, vllt bringt dir das was...


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube er sucht etwas ohne Steuerung anno 1995 

Das realistischste das ich kenne ist Richard Burns Rally oder TDU1


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,

probier mal Live for Speed, wenn du jetzt keinen Grafikhammer suchst! 
(Mit 6-Gang-Schaltung, Kupplung und Co, also mit Lenkrad fühlt sich das Spiel SEHR gut an)

Gruss Lucky


----------



## McChopper2000 (6. Juli 2011)

Gut Danke für die vielen Antworten.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (10. Juli 2011)

Du willst ja in der Stadt rumfahren.

Probier mal Alarm für Cobra 11 - Das Syndikat - Demo. Die haben die Gebäude der Innenstadt von Köln ziemlich gut hinbekommen. Die Grafik ist auch nicht zu verachten!!

Das Fahrgefühl ist sogar mit dem G25 sehr gut. Probiers mal! In Live for Speed spielt man nämlich nur Rennstrecken. Aber dafür ist die Steuerung und Schaltung "sehr realistisch".


----------

